# Great experience at 4:00 this morning



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I woke up just before 4:00 this morning and while trying to get to sleep I heard a high pitched yipping/screaming. Now I knew it wasn't a dog, it wasn't a cat, it _might_ have been a puppy or it _could_ have been a fox, so I got up and looked out of the window. There on my lawn were 2 foxes, 30 years I've lived here and never a sight of a fox - I am surrounded by housing estates so very much suburbia.

Anyway one was flat on its back and the other was standing over it and they were yipping at each other, so at first I thought it might be an argument going on, but then they got up and walked together into the shrubbery that separates my garden from my neighbour, so I said to my husband that I suspected they were male & female going through the ritual of foreplay. 

I stood at the window watching for another 10 minutes, but there wasn't a sign of them, so I went back to bed. 10 minutes later the yipping started again, so I jumped up and looked and they were on my neighbours lawn and they were tied! The female was kinda dragging the male towards my neighbour's drive along the line of their hedge, so they were stop/starting for a few minutes, then a car drove along the road at the bottom of our street and they broke apart. The male ran across our lawn and stopped in the middle of the road to lick himself and the female sat on our lawn. The male then sloped off and the female stayed on our lawn for another 5 minutes and then another car startled her and she ran onto the road a off in the same direction as the male.

Too dark to get a photograph, but a great thing to witness!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Despite all the snow last week I've heard them several times during the night. When I've got up to look they've always been in two's. The number of paw prints in the snow in the morning just shows how many there have been/how busy walking backwards and forwards they have been!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

No doubt, but as I say I've neither heard nor seen a fox anywhere near my house in the 30 years I've lived here.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

What an amazing experience! Totally jealous!


----------



## joe7 (Feb 7, 2013)

hi,
morning 4:00 is very cold today.
and very sweet day.

-------------------
 top ten classified website


----------



## Kilbz (Jan 12, 2013)

joe7 said:


> hi,
> morning 4:00 is very cold today.
> and very sweet day.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Mr.Weatherman! :notworthy:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

joe7 said:


> hi,
> morning 4:00 is very cold today.
> and very sweet day.
> 
> ...



Is that you Derek Brockway?!?!


and on to the topic, i am quite jealous lol not seen one roaming for years there used to be 3 which came down from the mountain at around 3am to raid the streets. Beautiful animals


----------

